# Saudi Weekend



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

It appears that the Saudi weekend is now officially (according to various sources) Friday & Saturday, starting this weekend , although I beleive this weekend is Thu-Sat
Just in case it affects your travel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and those who have paid for a rest house on a Saturday will be delighted but of course Thursday people will be furious


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

Kind of a bummer. Saturday afternoons used to be so peaceful here.


----------

